# Locust Noise



## PMGeckos (Sep 24, 2009)

I have just bought a few tubs of Locusts, however due to them being the last boxes they contain an adult in 2 of the 3. I normally use size 2-3 Locusts depending on the size of the Leopard Gecko, and I have never heard any noise from them. This is my first time with Adult and maybe one or two Sub-Adult locusts, I was wondering whether that chirping noise was indeed them? Are they making the noise as a mating call? Or is it just general annoyance?


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

you should of gone to urmston aqutics near the trafford centre, i just got some locust from there, the smallest size a couple of hours ago they had a few different sizes in. yeah it will be a mating call just like crix, ive never heard it though never had locust big enough


----------



## PMGeckos (Sep 24, 2009)

buddah said:


> you should of gone to urmston aqutics near the trafford centre, i just got some locust from there, the smallest size a couple of hours ago they had a few different sizes in. yeah it will be a mating call just like crix, ive never heard it though never had locust big enough


I have only ever ventured to Urmston acquatics once before, and it was under refurbishment. I'll go round sometime and see what it is like. What are the prices like and is the quality of livefood good?


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah its pritty good and usually they have loads of every size livefood instock, they didnt have as much today id imagine due to the weather. hardest thing i find hard to get hold of is micro crix and hatchling hoppers without having to order them but they allways have them instock. and the quality is realy good. ive only bin using them for about 6 months, i remember going to their old shop about 18 months ago maybe longer and that was realy small but this is alot bigger with more stuff. and the peeps who work there are really friendly.:2thumb:


----------



## PMGeckos (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds good, think I will have to take a trip down there sometime, it is only about 10 mins from me.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Locust dont chirp like crix, well Ive never heard them and I had a pretty huge breeding colony for just over a year. The only noise that was anything like chirping (a very faint noise though) was them rubbing there legs on the glass but I could only hear it when I was close (mainly when I was cleaning them out).


----------



## PMGeckos (Sep 24, 2009)

I have just found the culprit of the chirping noise, a rogue male Black Cricket. Peace and quiet now that buggar has gone.


----------



## PMGeckos (Sep 24, 2009)

Pleco07 said:


> Locust dont chirp like crix, well Ive never heard them and I had a pretty huge breeding colony for just over a year


Ive never had an Adult Locust before, but now the rogue Black Cricket has been removed, I can indeed agree that the Locusts are as peaceful as ever.


----------

